# Low cost producers



## woltage (20 January 2009)

I thought it might be a good idea to identify all the low cost producers of Nickel, Gold and Copper. These cheap guys are the ones who should survive in the current downturn (depending on debt levels as well) and be able to take advantage of the upturn, if it occurs...

With quarterly reports due we should get some current production costs.

Here's a few to kick things off, i'll add some more once i've done some more research.

Nickel
ALB ($5 USD/lb, claiming to be able to reduce to $4 USD/lb)

Copper
PNA ($1.07 USD/lb, aiming for $0.9 USD/lb, these numbers include credits for gold and silver)

Woltage

Gold
MML ($200 USD/ounce)


----------



## Page (20 January 2009)

Commodity market is going volatile cannot say the exact status of it.


----------



## BentRod (21 January 2009)

Page said:


> Commodity market is going volatile cannot say the exact status of it.




Fantastic stuff Page.

How bout the AUD...any news on that yet?


----------

